# Is this an egg sack?



## FAIRCHILD

I am a total idiot to the fish world, but lucky that I found this site. So many awesome people. With that said lol my next question. Is this an egg sack?

There are platies, snails, crawdads, diamond tetras, and one cory catfish in this tank.


----------



## susankat

Yep its an egg sack, but its snail eggs.


----------



## FAIRCHILD

Well Poo!

Thanks so much! Wish I could get my Platies to breed


----------



## majerah1

Platies are livebearers so you wont see an egg sac anywhere.But they should breed pretty quick,if you have a male and female together.


----------



## FAIRCHILD

majerah1 said:


> Platies are livebearers so you wont see an egg sac anywhere.But they should breed pretty quick,if you have a male and female together.


Ya, thats one thing I actually did know. Just wasn't sure if it was a tetra or something. 

I also am not sure how to tell the difference between a male or female


----------



## theguppyman

That is a snail egg sack, what snail species do you have ? Also when you are dealing with tetras the only way to breed them is in groups as they do in nature, they are very hard to sex as the only difference is the body size, which by the way is minimal and they need their own tank and a very good conditioning to spawn, I personally have never tried but if you want to give it a shot be sure to share the knowledge.


----------



## FAIRCHILD

theguppyman said:


> That is a snail egg sack, what snail species do you have ? Also when you are dealing with tetras the only way to breed them is in groups as they do in nature, they are very hard to sex as the only difference is the body size, which by the way is minimal and they need their own tank and a very good conditioning to spawn, I personally have never tried but if you want to give it a shot be sure to share the knowledge.


Not really sure to be honest. They are pretty small in size, just bigger than aquarium gravel, and are dark in color. I have no clue how they even got in the tank other than a plant I guess.


----------

